# Patch MIB unit for FeC/SWAP codes



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Stumbled across this video for installing FeC/SWAP codes and while cool that this can be done in OBD11, the head unit needs to be patched for self generated codes to be installed. The other option is apparently getting access to ODIS and having the VAG server generate a code for your vehicle. Anyone know how to patch MIB2 with Nav?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Stumbled across this video for installing FeC/SWAP codes and while cool that this can be done in OBD11, the head unit needs to be patched for self generated codes to be installed. The other option is apparently getting access to ODIS and having the VAG server generate a code for your vehicle. Anyone know how to patch MIB2 with Nav?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video I also need to learn how to update the firmware without going to the dealership

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, so here is the website with firmware but you need to get the correct one and looks like it has the patch files, again need the proper one. I’m going to spend some time looking through this site. 



MIB Solution :: Login



Here is the site for the FeC/SWAP generator. 



MIB FEC/SWaP Code Generator



Also anyone know what ITR is in the menu screen where you can access the FeC/SWAP code information is located? Will provide an image shortly. 










ITR across the bottom, if you press no additional menu but you hear a beep. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robpol86 (Feb 5, 2010)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Also anyone know what ITR is in the menu screen where you can access the FeC/SWAP code information is located?


I think every time you tap on the ITR menu it saves a bunch of files/dumps to the SD Card in a folder similar to "01_Export_Jan_2_2022_130108".


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

wait, what is this mod?


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Did you ever confirm the patch files?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I haven’t gotten around to it, up to my eyeballs in construction/whole house renovations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

I think this might help






Outline


Share your knowledge with fellow VAG-Heads to collectively build on the newest hacks or solutions.




mibwiki.one






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

I’m currently researching this topic for my 2019 Tiguan. I can not find a step by step to patch my head unit. The patch involves using a laptop or running a script from a usb. Has anyone completed the patch function?


----------



## RascalEire (4 mo ago)

Has anyone been successful in patching their unit??


----------



## coolcar.ch (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes, same question here. At the moment i can only find MIB2 or a few MIB2.5 patches but not MIB3 for public.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Well in Czech Republic there are few guys pretty good in it. I have my EU MIB2 with NAV installed from legal source (crashed Golf) and CP switched off from dealer. They used ODIS for codes and lot of adaptations and some tools to update few units in the car with newer SW. They can do this stuff with FeC/SWAP codes either. Strangely Atlas is not sold in EU but ETKA and ODIS know how to adapt the units even meant to EU market. Result is the MIB is working like from the factory and even knows the graphics of Atlas on display once there was not before in the unit. But keep in mind this is paid job and its not swift - like have a car 2-3 days at their facility to fully integrate the units. Its not 1hr USB flash work.


----------

